# !!! Backup your OS without any softwares !!!



## go4saket (Apr 9, 2006)

*!!! Backup & Restore Your OS Without Any Softwares !!!*

I have my own small way of backing up my HDD along with the OS without any softwares like Acronics TrueImage or Norton Ghost. Hope this can help...

*Create multiple partitions in your HDD...
Install two OS in two different drives. Let that be Win XP in C: and Win 2K in D: as an example...
Install WinRAR or any other compression software in both OS...
Install all other softwares that you need to before taking a backup...

Start Win 2K and take complete backup of Win XP
Start Win XP and take complete backup of Win 2K
*

*Do remember to take the backup of all system and hidden files also or else all your efforts will be a waste. You can ofcourse drop the page files created by the OS while backingup your OS as your OS will create it again. It would be a good idea have atleast three partitions in your HDD, two for two OS and the third for all your data.*

*Later whenever you feel there is a any kind of a problem with the OS or your system is getting slow, start the other OS and quick format the drive in which you have the faulty OS. Then all you have to do is unzip the file that you created with WinRAR and you are done. *

There is no hard and fast rule as to which OS you need to install. You can install any OS and even the same OS twice. Whenever you want to try any new software, first try it with your secondary OS and if satisfied, go for the main one. This will help you in keeping your main OS clean and will avoid regular restoring process.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Apr 10, 2006)

lol two posts having same matter.........
flames on u 
do not do in future or otherwise u will soon seen a "on the warning" taG on ur name


----------



## go4saket (Apr 10, 2006)

Very true but with the above trick two things can be done and so two posts... A such there is a limit in the title length or else I would have mentioned it in one thread only...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 11, 2006)

one question , How to take backup??
please explain in detail.


----------



## hsnayvid (May 13, 2006)

Hey go4saket,
I was thinking o trying something similar after the exams!
Only if I could get my hands on Norton Ghost!


----------



## go4saket (May 18, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> one question , How to take backup??
> please explain in detail.


 I have already mentioned the backup procedure. What is that you want to know in detail...




			
				hsnayvid said:
			
		

> Hey go4saket,
> I was thinking o trying something similar after the exams!
> Only if I could get my hands on Norton Ghost!


 Well, I dont think you need anysoftware like Norton Ghost if you follow the trick I have mentioned.
.
.


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 13, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> The biggest advantage that you can reep out of this is that you can keep using any Trail or Demo version softwares for ever and ever, without paying a single paise for it.
> ...




IS THIS ALLOWED.USING TRIAL VERSION S/W RESTRICTED FOR TIME AGAIN AND AGAIN ???????????

AND ALSO DOES FORUM RULES ALLOWS THIS.......


----------



## techtronic (Jun 13, 2006)

this process is too time consuming. first of all the idea is good buddy. kudos to you, but instead of installing two OSes , people will find it easy to use softwares like NORTON GHOST as the time required to backup data is very less. I have been using NORTON GHOST 2003 for about a year now and before that i used NORTON GHOST 2002. the restoration of WINDOWS XP SP 2 for me takes only 7 minutes. GHOST is a great tool but as it is said, it will take time for people to learn its true potential. if its allowed in the forum to post NORTON GHOST 2003.iso then i will post the link. it works fine for me and is bootable.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 13, 2006)

I will prefer installing Ghost over installing whole 2nd os


----------



## go4saket (Jun 14, 2006)

First of all, Norton Ghost is a paid software and the whole idea here is to do the same without using any such software. Moreover, by installing two different OS, you can always try your new softwares in the secondary OS before finally installing it in your Primary OS. This helps to keep your Primary OS clean as installing and uninstalling again and again brings down the performance of the OS.

@techtronic  : Please go through the whole process again. The only time it takes is the first time when you install two OS. Rest all the times it wouldn't take more than 10 minutes. I have my OS with all its softwares of about 5 GB which took 8 Minutes to get restored and the final backup was only 1 GB.
By the way, dont even think of posting the ISO of Norton Ghost as it will be absolutely illegal and against forum rules.

@wizrulz  : See, I dont know weather or not we are allowed to use trail softwares again and again, but I guess there shouldn't be a problem with that as its just a legal trick that we are following and not pirating the software in any way... Right???


----------



## wizrulz (Jun 15, 2006)

hey saket i have no problem with ur post here...its just that i was having doubts if its allowed ....... i am happy to read the workaround........i guess this ur second post.prev it was edited i guess...... SO i think the forum rules r changed....good for US


----------



## pranshu (Jul 4, 2006)

Good guide again. By the way, what is that you guys have discussed in the last few postings above mine. Hey, have I missed something good.................


----------

